# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  БИТ: Кафе

## asm70

*МЕТОД ОБХОДА ЗАЩИТЫ ОТ БИТ* *Скрытый текст*
1) Установить сервер лицензий
2) Сдвинуть дату вперед
3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал
4) Остановить службу сервера
5) Сдвинуть дату назад 
6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось): 

HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\1ct - для х86-систем

Поле T_DATA (сюда предположительно пишется смещение по годам) меняем на 0000000000000000
7) Запускаем сервер, наслаждаемся 

*ВАЖНО:* Иногда нужно удалять не 1ct, а 1th (закономерность пока не выявлена)

PS: Если лицензия уже просрочена - удаляем раздел 1ct и выполняем активацию 10-дневного триала по-новой.


*
Конфигурация "БИТ: Кафе"
*

----------

AL2004 (06.09.2019), andynag (30.05.2017), boryans (10.03.2020), cugKJHsW8V (10.07.2020), denger8088 (08.06.2018), inems (16.11.2017), Lare1n (31.07.2018), MaximMaxim (10.03.2018), Mellown (14.01.2019), Nemetc32 (02.05.2015), root7 (23.09.2018), Ruus18 (18.10.2019), semsem19 (20.09.2019), sery_volk_inc (16.11.2015), StoopingDog (05.02.2020), Svetlana_K (27.02.2017), swa1 (07.03.2018), VasyaKu (05.03.2015), VitalySt (16.09.2016), Volland (02.06.2022), андрей_ж (14.04.2020)

----------


## asm70

Спасибо вроде все получилось!! а случайно руководства пользователя к этой проге нет?

----------


## Ukei

- Попробуйте посмотреть в папке, куда устанавливается шаблон.

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## Major_vsb

У меня почему то нет ветки 1ct, что не правильно сделалИ

----------


## Ukei

- Сервер лицензий ставили?

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## Major_vsb

Да, Сервер лицензий 1,6,5,17

----------


## Major_vsb

Кто-нибудь может ответитИ

----------


## asm70

Ну вот и прошло 10 дней... и получаю от Бит кафе " лицензия на сервере просрочена" состояние- не активирован
Есть еще варианты что теперь делать?

----------


## asm70

Все сам разобрался 1ct находится в ветке Microsoft итго полный путь -
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\1ct, а дальше по инструкции Ukei и вуаля пробная время до 2020 года (переводите дату на столько сколько хотите пользоватся программой) и еще есле вдруг пробный период уже закончился то удалите ветку 1ct и можно опять активировать триал..

----------

Major_vsb (02.09.2014)

----------


## tranzitory

Подскажите, а что за сервер лицензий, конфигу скачал по ссылке, а что дальшеИ?

----------


## Ukei

> что за сервер лицензий


 - А дальше читать в шапке методику взлома. Дистрибутив СЛК должен быть в папке с шаблоном конфигурации.

----------

tranzitory (04.04.2015), varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## Major_vsb

Заходишь в папку где лежат шаблоны конфиг, там есть установочник сервера лицензий, устанавливаешь его, а дальше как написано.

----------


## tranzitory

Конкретизирую. Стоит XP И в ветке Microsoft 1ct нет, пробовал искать... но у меня походу в этой сфере мозгов не хватает, может ли кто-нибудь подсказать где рыть надо?

----------


## Major_vsb

Так если ты только установил, из реестра удалять ни чего не нужно, нужно:
1 перевести дату
2 запустить сервер
3 активировать демо-версию
4 перевести дату обрато

----------


## tranzitory

Сори, натупил, не знал где сервер лицензий, НО, делая все по инструкции все равно получил 10 дней...
сейчас снесу 1 ct в реестре и попробую заново

----------


## Major_vsb

если в реестре около ветки 1 ct будет ветка наподобие 1 ht (может буквы другие) ее тоже удаляй

----------

tranzitory (04.04.2015)

----------


## tranzitory

Спасибо Major_vsb за терпеливость и разжевывание)))
и Ukei за описание методики
Всем спасибо, все сработало!!!:dance:

----------


## rifat32

Вечер добрый! Сделал все как сказано, однако при попытке запуска выдается следующая ошибка "{ОбщийМодуль.бит_сл_сервер.  Модуль(357)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПоместитьВоВременноеХран  лище)
по причине:
Переданное значение не может быть помещено во временное хранилище
" Подскажите пожалуйста на что обратить внимание?

----------


## dimakvrn

Тоже самое...

----------


## Ukei

- Подправил метод обхода из 1-го поста, пробуйте.

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## dimakvrn

> - Подправил метод обхода из 1-го поста, пробуйте.


 Подскажите, а что именно подправили? "ВАЖНО: Иногда нужно удалять не 1ct, а 1th (закономерность пока не выявлена)"

---------- Post added at 12:49 ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 ----------

1th содержит список лицензий, если выбрать фронт+бек+доставка - там одна запись, если фронт+бек+доставка и фронт+бек, то две записи. А T_DATA все равно после запуска сервера меняется с 0000000000000000 на рандомное значение

----------


## pcl3

А где искать сервер лицензий? В архиве нет, на компьютере не нашёл, на сайте БИТ его надо заказывать - куда копать подскажите?

----------


## Ukei

> А где искать сервер лицензий? В архиве нет, на компьютере не нашёл, на сайте БИТ его надо заказывать - куда копать подскажите?


 - В той папке, куда устанавливается шаблон после нажатия на setup.exe

----------

pcl3 (12.10.2015), swa1 (06.03.2018), varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## Буратино в ноч

> Вечер добрый! Сделал все как сказано, однако при попытке запуска выдается следующая ошибка "{ОбщийМодуль.бит_сл_сервер.  Модуль(357)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПоместитьВоВременноеХран  лище)
> по причине:
> Переданное значение не может быть помещено во временное хранилище
> " Подскажите пожалуйста на что обратить внимание?


Тоже самое, не могу победить. 

Сервер лицензий запущен, написано что лицензия до 2020 года, но при запуске 1с выдает такую ошибку

----------


## sery_volk_inc

Большое человеческое спасибо! Удалось победить эту систему.

Была сложность с установкой LicenseServer - его не было в инсталляторе - но я нашел другой пакет из линейки БИТ свежей версии, поставил, и взял из его папки инсталлятор. Победа!

----------


## sery_volk_inc

Поскажите, те, кто настроил БИТ.Аппетит. Проблема при работе с рабочими местами. Не пойму, как настроить на локальном компьютере. 
Создаю в "администраторе" рабочее место, пытаюсь задать ему адрес локальной машины (127.0.0.1), система не дает. Создаю с другим (пробовал разные).
Вхожу в программу с паролем по умолчанию 1234, и попадаю на локальный адрес 127.0.0.1. Тупик...... как настроить-то, кто знает?

---------- Post added at 13:40 ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 ----------

Сам же и отвечу. Нужно :
1. в админской части в настройках рабочего места задать локальный IP-адрес (если сеть не подключена, задать любой, например, 192.168.1.1)
2. в основном модуле системы задать локальный IP-адрес в настройках. Это делается при входе в лицевой модуль системы, кнопка настроек (справа вверху), только НЕ НУЖНО менять localhost на что-то другое, вместо этого жмем "дополнительные настройки" (кнопка папки с шестеренкой слева внизу).
Если последняя кнопка не работает - находим среди настроек приложений папку IntelTech (можно поиском по диску), там файл conf.ini, в котором меняем 9 строку с 127.0.0.1 на то, что установили в первом пункте (скажем, 192.168.1.1).

----------


## maksdemon

> Все сам разобрался 1ct находится в ветке Microsoft итго полный путь -
> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\1ct, а дальше по инструкции Ukei и вуаля пробная время до 2020 года (переводите дату на столько сколько хотите пользоватся программой) и еще есле вдруг пробный период уже закончился то удалите ветку 1ct и можно опять активировать триал..


В том то и дело что эту операцию нужно делать каждые 10 дней постоянного лекарства нет

----------


## Kobra_RU

> Вечер добрый! Сделал все как сказано, однако при попытке запуска выдается следующая ошибка "{ОбщийМодуль.бит_сл_сервер.  Модуль(357)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПоместитьВоВременноеХран  лище)
> по причине:
> Переданное значение не может быть помещено во временное хранилище
> " Подскажите пожалуйста на что обратить внимание?


Попробуй запустить на платформе 8.2. Платформа 8.3 не позволяет обработки записывать в хранилище...

----------


## sery_volk_inc

> В том то и дело что эту операцию нужно делать каждые 10 дней постоянного лекарства нет


 Спустя полгода ответственно заявляю, что эту операцию достаточно сделать один раз. Система поставлена способом, описанным в теме, работает и не сбоит.

----------


## maksdemon

С чем именно работаете? Я работаю со связкой БИТ Аппетит + Управляющий рестораном

----------


## demon14

> Сообщение от rifat32
> 
> 
> Вечер добрый! Сделал все как сказано, однако при попытке запуска выдается следующая ошибка "{ОбщийМодуль.бит_сл_сервер.  Модуль(357)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПоместитьВоВременноеХран  лище)
> по причине:
> Переданное значение не может быть помещено во временное хранилище
> " Подскажите пожалуйста на что обратить внимание?
> 
> 
> ...


Доброго дня! Подскажите, все таки какой метод лечения этого?

---------- Post added at 09:19 ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 ----------




> Доброго дня! Подскажите, все таки какой метод лечения этого?


upd:



> Попробуй запустить на платформе 8.2. Платформа 8.3 не позволяет обработки записывать в хранилище...


на 8.2 все ОК!

----------


## maksdemon

У меня все работает на 8.3. Хотя по правде говоря БИТ Аппетит полное г...но, крайне нестабилен ну а тех поддержка это вообще нечто

----------


## alex13sh

Доброго дня, помогите с обновлениями на программу Бит Кафе. где их можно взять или если у кого есть большая просьба поделиться, так как сам бит не дает, просит покупать обслуживание на все подули свои на год а там сумма больше чем сама программа стоит))

----------


## maksdemon

Есть Бит ресторатор и БИт аппетит

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

> *МЕТОД ОБХОДА ЗАЩИТЫ ОТ БИТ* *Скрытый текст*
> 1) Установить сервер лицензий
> 2) Сдвинуть дату вперед
> 3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал
> 4) Остановить службу сервера
> 5) Сдвинуть дату назад 
> 6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось): 
> 
> HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или
> ...


Добрый день, создал базу 1С Бит кафе, при запуске базы выдаёт сообщение
Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПоместитьВоВременноеХран  лище)

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Разобрался, нужно базу делать под платформой 8.2.

----------


## maksdemon

У меня на 8.3 все работает

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

> У меня на 8.3 все работает


А какой релиз? От какой даты?

----------


## maksdemon

> А какой релиз? От какой даты?


БИТ Управляющий Рестораном 1.1.15.9

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

> БИТ Управляющий Рестораном 1.1.15.9


Я про Кафе говорил

----------


## maksdemon

каждые 3-4 дня выбивает лицензию почему не могу понять

----------


## asm70

Привет всем, кто нибуть подскажет как подключить к бит кафе ФР вики принт 80 + ф, какие лрайвера или обработки подойдут?

----------


## Maslytnik

добрый день где взять сервер лицензий 1.6.5.31

----------


## Ukei

> добрый день где взять сервер лицензий 1.6.5.31


 - В папке с шаблном посмотрите.

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## alexey2016

Всем добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, я установил сервер лицензий делал все по инструкции ну почему-то лицензия так и не меняется как было 10-ти дневный триал так и остается, может кто нибудь знает как это исправить?

----------


## alexey2016

Неужели каждые десять дней придется повторять все действия которые описаны в инструкции?

----------


## Ukei

> Неужели каждые десять дней придется повторять все действия которые описаны в инструкции?


 - Смотря какую даты Вы ставите в процессе отучения.

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## alexey2016

Я 2019 и 2020 года ставил.

----------


## Ukei

> Я 2019 и 2020 года ставил.


 - Значит у Вас что-то идет не так.

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## alexey2016

А Вы не сталкивались с такой проблемой как можно ее решит?

----------


## Ukei

> А Вы не сталкивались с такой проблемой как можно ее решит?


 - Нет, именно с такой не сталкивался.

----------

varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## galiaf

> Я 2019 и 2020 года ставил.


Добрый день! В брандмауэре создайте правило для исходящего подключения на программу БИТ. Лицензирование 
C:\Program Files (x86)\BIT\Сервер лицензий 1.6\system.service\LicenseServer.exe

БЛОКИРОВАТЬ ВСЕ ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЯ и должно все нормально работать!!!

----------

aibus (21.01.2019), inems (25.01.2020), swa1 (24.03.2018), Ukei (26.02.2018)

----------


## swa1

Наверно же не все запретить, локальную оставить. Иначе как остальные получать будут.

----------


## swa1

> Добрый день! В брандмауэре создайте правило для исходящего подключения на программу БИТ. Лицензирование 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\BIT\Сервер лицензий 1.6\system.service\LicenseServer.exe
> 
> БЛОКИРОВАТЬ ВСЕ ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЯ и должно все нормально работать!!!


Наверно же не все запретить, локальную оставить. Иначе как остальные получать будут.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Кафе", релиз 1.2.7.1 от 10.09.2013*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "БИТ: Кафе", релиз 1.2.14.19*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Izmenimuzhu (23.10.2018), raznovsyako (06.12.2018), root7 (06.08.2018), shamanbys (22.10.2018), varitseva (31.01.2019)

----------


## Sherer

> *МЕТОД ОБХОДА ЗАЩИТЫ ОТ БИТ* *Скрытый текст*
> 1) Установить сервер лицензий
> 2) Сдвинуть дату вперед
> 3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал
> 4) Остановить службу сервера
> 5) Сдвинуть дату назад 
> 6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось): 
> 
> HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или
> ...


Прошу прощения возможно, глупость пишу. Но не могу понять пункты 2 и 3. Где сдвинуть дату и активировать 10-дневный триал, где он находится

----------


## sery_volk_inc

> Прошу прощения возможно, глупость пишу. Но не могу понять пункты 2 и 3. Где сдвинуть дату и активировать 10-дневный триал, где он находится


Дату менять в системе, где часы, правой кнопкой - изменить дату и время. 10-дневный триал получается непосредственно в самой программе.

----------


## Major_vsb

Сдвинуть дату вперед, это перевести часы (правый нижний угол) например на 2025 год
Вообще первым делом нужно перевести часы, а уж потом устанавливать сервер лицензий
Если уже установлено, выполнить пункт "PS"
Активация 10-ти дневного триала, это запустить сервер лицензий и активировать временную (пробную) лицензию на нужный нам продукт

----------


## Major_vsb

> Дату менять в системе, где часы, правой кнопкой - изменить дату и время. 10-дневный триал получается непосредственно в самой программе.


Не в программе, а в сервере лицензий!!!

----------


## maksdemon

Около 3-х лет работаю с продуктами БИТ.... По фронту БИТ Аппетит нареканий нет, но 1 С-ники у них криворукие. Кстати способ взлома доработан и работает по принципу установил и забыл про лицуху..

----------


## Sherer

Всем большое спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## aibus

> - А дальше читать в шапке методику взлома. Дистрибутив СЛК должен быть в папке с шаблоном конфигурации.


Скажите, пожалуйста, для 10-ки подходит методика взлома, что описана в шапке? Я пробовал делать по инструкции, но ничего не вышло. Хотелось бы знать это руки у меня кривые или методика не подходит

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Кафе", релиз 1.2.14.21 от ??.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Кафе", релиз 1.2.14.22 от ??.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

windeniskz (29.05.2020)

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Уважаемые пользователи подскажите как активировать дэмо СЛК на 10 дней, вот вообще нигде там не вижу такого, ни кнопки ни ссылки, что открывать и куда нажимать ткните пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> Уважаемые пользователи подскажите как активировать дэмо СЛК на 10 дней, вот вообще нигде там не вижу такого, ни кнопки ни ссылки, что открывать и куда нажимать ткните пожалуйста.


 - Делайте все как написано в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## ZahvatkiN

В 1 сообщении написано в п.3 написано запустить (это я сделал) и активировать на 10 дней, вот как АКТИВИРОВАТЬ на 10 дней или он сам автоматом активируется? В общем предположил что он сам активируется на 10 дней, прошёл остальные пункты, теперь подскажите как понять что всё ОК, при запуске пишет, что состояние: не активирован.

----------


## ZahvatkiN

С сервером лицензий, разобрался, всё ОК пишет до 2029, спасибо, но то что при запуске конфигурации пишет "Состояние активации: не активирован" это нормально?

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Всё ОК, всё работает, не ту лицуху активировал

----------

Ukei (05.07.2019)

----------


## вадиман

Народ, прошу не пинать сильно. Как установить(запустить) сервер лицензирования? Скачал конфигурацию, установил, насчет установки сервера не могу понять. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## вадиман

> *МЕТОД ОБХОДА ЗАЩИТЫ ОТ БИТ* *Скрытый текст*
> 1) Установить сервер лицензий
> 2) Сдвинуть дату вперед
> 3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал
> 4) Остановить службу сервера
> 5) Сдвинуть дату назад 
> 6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось): 
> 
> HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или
> ...


Вот на первом пункте зразу вопрос, откуда установить сервер лицензий?
Помогите плз. разобраться.

----------


## maksdemon

> Вот на первом пункте зразу вопрос, откуда установить сервер лицензий?
> Помогите плз. разобраться.


Сервер лицензий идет в поставке.

----------


## вадиман

> Сервер лицензий идет в поставке.


Благодарю за ответ.
Имеется в виду поставка при покупке у разработчика?
В архиве с конфигурацией не нашел.

----------


## maksdemon

> Благодарю за ответ.
> Имеется в виду поставка при покупке у разработчика?
> В архиве с конфигурацией не нашел.


Да с поставкой от разработчика идет Бит сервер лицензирования

----------


## вадиман

> Да с поставкой от разработчика идет Бит сервер лицензирования


Возможно вопрос покажется дурацким, а здесь сервер лиц. нигде не качнуть? 
Гугл в помощь пробовал- пока безрезультатно.

----------


## вадиман

> - А дальше читать в шапке методику взлома. Дистрибутив СЛК должен быть в папке с шаблоном конфигурации.


Подскажи в какой конкретно папке есть дистрибутив СЛК?
Кроме екзешника конфигурации и файлика emf ничего нет.

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажи в какой конкретно папке есть дистрибутив СЛК?
> Кроме екзешника конфигурации и файлика emf ничего нет.


 - Как называется скачанный Вами файл?

----------


## вадиман

> - Как называется скачанный Вами файл?


BITCafe_1.2.14.22_setup

----------


## Ukei

> BITCafe_1.2.14.22_setup


 - В этом комплекте СЛК нет, возьмите из более раннего релиза или из любого обновления Бит.Строительство.

----------


## вадиман

> - В этом комплекте СЛК нет, возьмите из более раннего релиза или из любого обновления Бит.Строительство.


Спасибо за помощь! ))

----------


## вадиман

Нашел екзешник СЛК, теперь вот что пишет:
Снимок.jpg

----------


## Ukei

> Нашел екзешник СЛК, теперь вот что пишет:
> Вложение 2312


 - Вы методичку из 1-го сообщения прочли?

----------


## вадиман

конечно

----------


## NT_alone

Где можно скачать бит сервер лицензий ??

----------


## Ukei

> Где можно скачать бит сервер лицензий ??


 - Лежит в каждом обнолении или установке любого дистрибутива от БИТ.

----------


## SPY12297

Преклоняюсь перед сообществом умных мужчин.

Подскажите даме, на лицензионной платформе (8.3 с действующей подпиской обычной ИТС) возможно ли будет автоматом обновлять конфигурацию СТОРОННЕГО разработчика БИТ, взятую отсюда?

(Любые конфигурации НЕсторонних разработчиков обновляются без проблем, автоматом с интернета, в том числе платформа обновилась).


Обновится ли? 
Не слетит ли сервер лицензий?

----------


## impyros

> Где можно скачать бит сервер лицензий ??


https://docs.google.com/uc?authuser=...xport=download

----------


## impyros

> Где можно скачать бит сервер лицензий ??


https://docs.google.com/uc?authuser=...xport=download

----------


## impyros

ставишь на компе дату на 50 лет вперед и регишь триал)))

----------


## impyros

да хоть с марса вы возьмите конфу бит - автоматом не обновитсо - отслюнивать надо)

----------


## valdemaru

Подправьте инструкцию для вечного триала:
Переводить дату при работающем сервере лицензий нельзя, он запоминает время.
Нужно остановить службу сервера бит, перевести дату вперед, запустить службу, активировать триал, остановить службу, вернуть дату, подправить реестр, запустить службу.

----------


## impyros

а толку )) через 7-10 дней вечный триал сбрасываетсо((

----------


## Tank007

Привет. Ребят, а обнова на данную конфу бывает? Или конфигурация от 2015 года, это последняя?

----------


## max_vorzhev

Ну что вы в самом деле.....
Дочитывать нужно до конца инструкцию.
А у вас получилось все и побежали радоваться, правда не долго.....)

"
Остановили службу
Поле T_DATA (смещение по годам) меняем на 0000000000000000
Запустили службу
"

Вот тогда триал на сбрасывается

----------


## markoz84

T_DATA после перезагрузки сново заполняется так и должно быть?

----------


## Dmitrij1386

Подскажите пожалуйста! При запуске пользователя "Управляющий" всё работает хорошо не зависает, а как запускаем пользователя "Бармен" так программа сразу начинает виснуть столы реагируют очень долго, новый заказ тоже обрабатывается долго! Что можно сделать уже месяц мучаемся всё ни как. буду очень признателен за помощь!

----------


## alexww

> Подскажите пожалуйста! При запуске пользователя "Управляющий" всё работает хорошо не зависает, а как запускаем пользователя "Бармен" так программа сразу начинает виснуть столы реагируют очень долго, новый заказ тоже обрабатывается долго! Что можно сделать уже месяц мучаемся всё ни как. буду очень признателен за помощь!


А перенести базу на SQL не пробовали?

----------


## dikii

Подскажите как обойти сервер лицензий 2.0?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Подскажите как обойти сервер лицензий 2.0?


*Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## dikii

Спасибо, но при подключение через расширение в конфигураторе выдает ошибку общий модуль сервер и общий модуль ассистент с предложением переименовать, сохранив соответствие или выбрать соответствие.

----------

